
Show HN: Lumiverse – webcomics publishing platform - rayalez
http://lumiverse.io/
======
rayalez
Hey, everyone! I am working on my startup, a platform for publishing
webcomics.

I want it to become an awesome community where artists can post, read,
discuss, and sell webcomics(and in the future - animation).

I am looking for some feedback - can you check it out and tell me what you
think?

